# Breed Turkish Angora vs Maine ****



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all. I was looking at a cat the other day, he's a very heavy bodied cat. I was told he was a TA, but I thought they were more slightly built "fine boned" - Hard to gauge from his hair, because someone did a "lion cut" on him, so he's clipped with that poof at the end of his tail. How humiliating right? But I was thinking maybe aside from just the fact that he's male, maybe he's a cream **** - any way to tell for sure?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Nope, no way to tell. Although Coonie is way more likely because they're a popular breed and Turkish Angora's are not. But...realistically, he's probably a Domestic Long Hair with no purebred blood at all.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Without proper documentation, there is no way to tell what your cat is. Like doodlebug pointed out, unless this cat was acquired by a recognised breeder, chances are quite large that he's just a regular longhaired domestic cat. 

Of course, this doesn't really make a bit of difference beyond personal preference - I'm sure he's a lovely cat no matter what the breeding papers say!

I have a similar situation with Mak... I think he is a purebred Russian Blue, but since he's a stray I'll never know. He's still my baby boy though! :luv


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Will upload pics asap if he and Lilah don't kill one another. 

Also - in case anyone remembers, I posted the msg about the terrified Calico under my bed. It was just too difficult. It was stressful for me and for her as well. I cried and sniffled and took her back to the shelter after she just wouldn't come out (had been a month) and she wouldn't let me pet her at times, sometimes wasn't eating etc. I pray they can find her a good and quiet home - although like I told the lady there they really should tell potential adopters that if a cat is that shellshocked you know? After I'd had her home for 2 weeks we were out there and the one guy said "Yeah she got out once and got behind a washer and we practically had to take it apart to get her out!" - Don't you think I might have wanted to know if she was that scared? Probably I wouldn't have adopted her and it would have been a lot less stress on her and everyone else not to mention $60 that I spent. 

Anyhow, it's not about the money. When I was crying as I handed her over, I said I wasn't so much sad about having to return her as I was angry and sad about who/what could have damaged her so badly.


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the pics, sounds lovely!


----------

